# Easy BMR and TDEE Calculator



## silverback66 (Dec 19, 2015)

So i was bored this morning and decided to make a little spreadsheet with functions and formulas to quickly calculate BM and TDEE for both men and women..



just fill in the required fields to get your BMR and TDEE numbers.

I'm not great at this stuff an was really just bored tinkering around so please give me some feedback on this and let me know if it works for you or if you have any questions.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1c1nKxxFptfsyL1HprsWvBjXYfQEFNxy31iI0I4Ag5uQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 19, 2015)

I dont think the link i posted will work.. im working on fixing it.


----------



## silverback66 (Dec 19, 2015)

This link should allow you to download the excel file for you to use yourself. 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2d0ci2rmwaclhv/BMR Calculator.xlsx?dl=0


----------



## squatster (Jan 12, 2016)

Pretty cool


----------

